# cutting a recess in concrete block wall



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

You can cut a groove out each side and knock out the middle with a hammer and chisel. Most electricians use chasing machines now though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_loOGNvVSAs


----------



## Mroc13 (Aug 28, 2012)

stuart45 said:


> You can cut a groove out each side and knock out the middle with a hammer and chisel. Most electricians use chasing machines now though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_loOGNvVSAs


Thanks for the advice. The chasing machine looks to be very efficient but it much more expensive than my budget


----------



## Mroc13 (Aug 28, 2012)

To the top


----------

